# Are there issues with shooting bare fingers?



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Shoot what works for you.
But in my opinion, I use a leather tab to get a smoother release off the string. This way you don't pluck your fingers off the string in a radical movement.
Small movements will win a lot of tournaments and put many animals in the freezer.
I hope this helps.
Myya


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

My brother-in-law has been shooting bare fingers with a compound for years. He says he gets a cleaner release that way. He has no problems even with shooting a 42 target 2 arrow 3-D.
When ever I shoot right handed I wear a glove and a tab for when I shoot left handed.
Don.


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

my wife doesn't like me to touch her when my finger tips are calloused up from bare fingers.
For you guys, that may not be an issue, but it enough to convince me to use a tab.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Tim Wells is probably the best bare bow hunter shooter around, and as I understand it he shoots with bare fingers. When I have tried it I seem to have a harder time letting the string slip off my fingers. It also irritates my middle finger after a while.

If I could do it well I probably would. Tab just works better for me.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Tab for me too.


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

I shot bare fingers for awhile as well - ended up with nerve damage and a couple of numb finger tips for a few years. Switched to a tab, less wear and tear on the bod,and no discernible difference in accuracy. Might have even improved a little because of less friction with the tab.


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I am going to the tab.

It urns out that Bateman is 15 minutes from me... I hope they allow local pick up..


----------



## cap61 (Aug 14, 2007)

Foe what it is worth, I use a deerskin leather glove. Thin enough for the feel of bare fingers with a little more protection. When it gets colder I add a glove liner for the warmth. Damascus 3 finger gloves are also very good! I don't use a tab and never have because I shoot 2 fingers under the string(middle 2). It may be your best option for you, but you I would think you will lose the feel you are used to from bare fingers. May not be an issue, just my thoughts.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been shooting a cordovan tab cut to the bare minimum of material. A buddy out here sent me the link below ans suggested I try this tab. I called Dan(see page two of post) and he mailed me one that day, even before he got my check. Te link is to a trad forum and he builds trad bows.

These tabs are soft, cheap, adequate protection (for me) and so far I like mine. You can try one for about $12 bucks. 

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=104399;p=2


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

I ended up with the Bateman Bubba Tab (TABC) and glove. It turns out they are 15 minutes from my house. Initially I was only going to get a tab but after tring on the glove which fit perfectly I ended up with both.

I tried both today and my groups are tighter...


thanks for the advise and suggestions.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Cant beat that! Tighter groups plus saving your digits. Win win situation! :smile:


----------

